

2010 Acquisitions - Google: 23, Facebook: 6, Apple: 5, Microsoft: 0   - pathik
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-20017823-62.html

======
bradhe
I wonder which of those companies did the most in-house R&D last year?

